# Help with new fretless bass



## beefshoes (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got my new and first fretless bass Friday. It is a Rogue I purchased from Musician's Friend. I know they aren't known for the best gear out there but 95% of the reviews for this bass are very positive for a starter bass. 
I got it out of the box and it was working very good but a few hours after my first jam I picked it up again to notice really bad fretbuzz on every fret below 5 (The g-c on the g string wouldn't play at all) My guess is it may be the strings. It came stocked with Roundwound strings and from what I have read most fretless players use flats or nylon. The neck and bridge look fine so I have no idea. The bass itself sounds really good with the exception of not being able to play any of the lower notes on the G string and horrid fret buzz on the low end. Any help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 10, 2010)

beefshoes said:


> I just got my new and first fretless bass Friday. It is a Rogue I purchased from Musician's Friend. I know they aren't known for the best gear out there but 95% of the reviews for this bass are very positive for a starter bass.
> I got it out of the box and it was working very good but a few hours after my first jam I picked it up again to notice really bad fretbuzz on every fret below 5 (The g-c on the g string wouldn't play at all) My guess is it may be the strings. It came stocked with Roundwound strings and from what I have read most fretless players use flats or nylon. The neck and bridge look fine so I have no idea. The bass itself sounds really good with the exception of not being able to play any of the lower notes on the G string and horrid fret buzz on the low end. Any help on this would be much appreciated.



"Fret Buzz"  Check the Nut and maybe do a slight truss rod adjustment.


----------



## giantchris (Oct 10, 2010)

Lots of people play fretless with roundwounds. Hell Jaco Pastorius played rounds and I think he was the first person to do an electric fretless. 

Your problem sounds like the temperature and humidity difference where you are versus where it was shipped from has caused the neck to move. This is common let it sit for a day or two (which it probably has already been long enough) then have someone set it up for you. Don't play with the truss rodd unless you know what you are doing.

The real question though is...Lined or unlined?


----------



## Adari (Oct 10, 2010)

How exactly do you get fret buzz on a fretless?


----------



## giantchris (Oct 10, 2010)

Adari said:


> How exactly do you get fret buzz on a fretless?


 I'd imagine if the neck is bowed too much you could run into issues. Or if the action is too low.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

Check to see if there is a "hump" in the fretboard. It's fairly common on low end guitars, but typically the frets make it unnoticeable. On a fretless though, it can be quite the problem.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 ^ Plus fingerboard buzzing ,assuming you have a correct setup ,isn't a bad thing if it's not heard through the amp (also depends on your dynamics).If however some notes don't play at all as you said you definitely need a setup or even raise the nut.


As for the strings,roundwounds are the strings that produce that mwooah sound most fretless players love,and i warn you that it will leave some marks on the fingerboard so don't panic  Other players use flatwounds,which don't leave any marks on the fingerboard,but they sound more mellow and don't produce exactly that mwooah


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2010)

I've used a Dean Edge 6F for several years with roundwounds and I've accumulated a little wear on the fretboard. It's purely cosmetic, though.

As far as the buzz goes, there has to be something out of alignment with the neck. Either a hump or a backbow. Make sure you don't hold the bass by the neck when you look down the strings for a bow.


----------



## beefshoes (Oct 10, 2010)

I looked at it again last night and I had to adjust the truss rod counter clockwise about 4 full turns. it is working now fine now. I just didn't think I would run into the issue of buzzing with a fretless so I assumed the neck was messed up. Ill probably end up getting a replacement set of strings though to avoid getting too much wear on the fretboard. Thanks guys.


----------



## punisher911 (Oct 14, 2010)

4 full turns??? that sounds way extreme....not a good thing to do.... something like 1/8 to 1/4 turn at a time is what you should do......


btw, what's with the douchebag advertisement above me?


----------



## Tapaska (Oct 17, 2010)

punisher911 is right, when your adjusting your rod 1/2 turn is ALOT. And after you have adjusted your truss rod you should let it settle for about 12 hours, as the neck takes it's time to re-shape. 

I don't know if this solves your buzz-problem, but this site has been a life saver for me: Setup Instruction Manual


----------

